# Dog, wife, dog, wife, dog wife, now if they could only cook!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

WHY IS A DOG BETTER THAN A WIFE

01. The later you are, the more excited they are to see you.
02. Dogs will forgive you for playing with other dogs.
03. If a dog is gorgeous, other dogs don't hate it.
04. Dogs don't notice if you call them by another dog's name.
05. A dog's disposition stays the same all month long.
06. Dogs like it if you leave a lot of things on the floor.
07. A dog's parents never visit.
08. Dogs do not hate their bodies.
09. Dogs agree you have to raise your voice to get your point across.
10. Dogs do their snooping outside rather than in your wallet or desk.
11. Dogs seldom outlive you.
12. Dogs can't talk.
13. Dogs enjoy petting in public.
14. You never have to wait for a dog; they're ready to go 24-hours a day
15. Dogs find you amusing when you're drunk.
16. Dogs like to go hunting.
17. Another man will seldom steal your dog.
18. If you bring another dog home, your dog will happily play with both of you.
19. A dog will not wake you up at night to ask, "If I died would you get another dog?"
20. If you pretend to be blind, your dog can stay in your hotel room for free.
21. If a dog has babies, you can put an ad in the paper and give them away.
22. A dog will let you put a studded collar on it without calling you a pervert..
23. A dog won't hold out on you to get a new car.
24. If a dog smells another dog on you, they don't get mad, they just think it's interesting.
25. On a car trip, your dog never insists on running the heater.
26. Dogs don't let magazine articles guide their lives.
27. When your dog gets old, you can have it put to sleep.
28. Dogs like to ride in the back of a pickup truck.
29. Dogs are not allowed in boutiques or department stores
30. If a dog leaves, it won't take half your stuff


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Dogs*

... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

better not show the wife this one :wink:

curlyboy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I think you've deleted one.... 8O 

Sling your wife and dog in the boot of a car.  

After a couple of hours, open the boot and see who's the more pleased to see you....  


Time to go.........


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Why is a wife better than a dog?*

A wife will not s**t everywhere and have an inconsiderate owner who does not consider that it is their job to clean it up.
Also a wife will not bark or yap incessantly.
Gerry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Why is a wife better than a dog?*



GerryD said:


> A wife will not s**t everywhere and have an inconsiderate owner who does not consider that it is their job to clean it up.
> Also a wife will not bark or yap incessantly.
> Gerry


Hi.

Who empties the crap in the van?

And about the yapping bit, I couldn't possibly comment!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Ray you know the wife nets those big carp better than the dog does :wink: 

Steve


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

sweetie said:


> Ray you know the wife nets those big carp better than the dog does :wink:
> 
> Steve


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

And if dogs could cook, wash up, hoover, dust, shop, iron, make the bed, mow the lawn, change light bulbs, drive home from the pub, clean the windows, clean out the fire, and keep out of the way when we BBQ, no contest really, a dog every time.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

motormouth said:


> And if dogs could cook, wash up, hoover, dust, shop, iron, make the bed, mow the lawn, change light bulbs, drive home from the pub, clean the windows, clean out the fire, and keep out of the way when we BBQ, no contest really, a dog every time.


Yes and perform wifely duty's, Oh it would have to be a sheep then! Allegedly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

motormouth said:


> And if dogs could cook, wash up, hoover, dust, shop, iron, make the bed, mow the lawn, change light bulbs, drive home from the pub, clean the windows, clean out the fire, and keep out of the way when we BBQ, no contest really, a dog every time.


I would settle for a wife who does that! Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Our dog Zoe is smart, too. She hasn't conceded a discussion point with me yet. I can't claim to have won one, either. With Alison, however, it is about 50:50 

Neverthless, I'm looking forward to the counter thread; should be fun! 

Dave


----------

